# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  khong dieu khien duoc mach3 khi bat spindle

## duongthanhson

Chao cac bac! mong su giup do cua cac ba
Em dang su dung may CNC 60 90, su dung phan mem Mach3 . Khi em bat spinle chay thi man hinh dieu khien trong giao dien cua Mach3 khong hoat dong giong nhu bi dung luon. khi tat spindle thi dieu khien lai binh thuong.    em da thu cai win, cai lai mach3 nhung van ko dc

co cach nao khac phuc duoc ko cac bac giup e voi

----------


## CKD

Bị nhiễu rồi bác ạ.
Nếu bác đang dùng bàn phím có dây thì thử qua phím & chuột không dây thử.

----------

duongthanhson

----------


## Gamo

cái sợi dây USB của bàn phím & con chuột đang vắt ngang sợi dây nguồn spindle hoặc là bác ấy chưa gắn lọc nhiễu cho biến tần

----------


## duongthanhson

cho minh hoi gan loc nhieu bien tang nhu the nao vay ban. giup minh voi

----------


## Mạch Việt

điện AC vào lọc nhiễu, rồi điện áp ra từ lọc nhiễu mới cho vào biến tần nhưng theo mình đấy ko phải nguyên nhân ợ :|

----------

